# Metoprolol for anxiety



## anxietysuxnutz (May 5, 2014)

Okay, longtime lurker and first time poster. Please do not judge, instead please be helpful of what I'm about to say. Anyway, I've suffered from social anxiety for a pretty long time, but just recently it has prevented me from keeping a job. I've had to quit jobs because the social uncomfortableness was just too much for me to handle (meetings, public speaking, etc.) Anyway, I recently came across unused bottles of 100 mg Toprolol XL that was prescribed to my grandmother for the blood pressure, and I've been wondering if maybe I should take them to better cope with my SA. I'm a healthy adult male with no known allergies. To everyone that has experience in taking beta blockers, what do you recommend me? How much dose should I take? Please help, I'm tired of being a loser!


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Beta blockers like atenolol and propranolol can help with situational anxiety and symptoms related to performance anxiety. They can decrease sweating, trembling, heart racing, etc. They can help physically calm you down. They likely won't do anything for racing thoughts, worry, anxiety of the mind, but the decrease in physical anxiety may indirectly help calm down the brain a little bit.


----------

